# Am I going to screw this up?



## Virgil (Jan 14, 2018)

As long as one of the boxes has eggs, pollen and enough bees you're good to go. If you're greedy like me you may split it three ways


----------



## Hickory Point Hollow (Mar 23, 2017)

No - I just saw this thread and it is not that easy. If you are queenless and have no larvae under 3 days old - they will not raise a new queen if you split it. There HAS to be eggs or very young larvae for the split to work and the workers to raise new queens. Now if you have another queen right hive - you can pull a frame of brood and place in each split and hopefully they will raise a queen. Time of being queenless is generally a determining factor I have found. If you catch them early enough - it seems they are not too hard to accept a queen. If laying workers are already present - it may be more difficult.


----------

